# Subwoofer firing direction in a sedan



## Curt941 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, I have a 2007 Civic Si Sedan that I would like to redo the system in.

I stumbled across a set of JL 8w3v3 subwoofers in a sealed enclosure that is downfiring. The person had it in a 4runner.

I've never had a down firing subwoofer enclosure before and was wondering if this would be ok in a sedan or if I should stay away from it?

Thanks,

Curtis


----------



## .tckm (Sep 24, 2009)

imo it would be ok. face it back (away from you) if you can though


----------



## Curt941 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I could allways just lay it on it's side I suppose. 

Also, the Si comes with a free-air subwoofer in the back deck i'm going to remove that to allow for some air flow to the trunk. I am also considering totally removing the rear 6.5's in the rear deck as well and just doing some nice components in the front to handle everything.


----------



## Curt941 (Jan 20, 2010)

Any more thoughts on downfiring vs. upfiring vs. rearfiring?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Every car is different most cars work best subs to rear some box at seat, and some box to the rear and still facing the rear. For SPL that is not always the case but SQ it seems most common I usually find that best. You really have to try it or search for threads on your specific car you might find other opinions or someone that RTA'd one and/or SPL measured various options.

The reason why I'll try to make simple....seems to be that subs create pressure in the trunk, in essence a box within a box where the bass is moving around in there until it comes out into the cabin. It seems obvious the bass is shooting out the subs, but because of the pressure in the trunk it is more the pressure you hear not the sound directly from the sub. So most of the time you can forget "aiming the sub at me", what you are doing is changing how the bass moves around and maximizing how and where it comes out to the place you hear it. Every car reflects/directs the bass differently.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Curt941 said:


> Yeah, I could allways just lay it on it's side I suppose.
> 
> Also, the Si comes with a free-air subwoofer in the back deck i'm going to remove that to allow for some air flow to the trunk. I am also considering totally removing the rear 6.5's in the rear deck as well and just doing some nice components in the front to handle everything.


Do it! I've been rear speakerless for 4+ years and don't miss them. The rare times I have people back there, they complain...but they can shut up cause I'm driving them around :laugh:

Plus, no rear speakers/amp frees up more budget for other things 


sqshoestring said:


> Every car is different most cars work best subs to rear some box at seat, and some box to the rear and still facing the rear. For SPL that is not always the case but SQ it seems most common I usually find that best. You really have to try it or search for threads on your specific car you might find other opinions or someone that RTA'd one and/or SPL measured various options.
> 
> The reason why I'll try to make simple....seems to be that subs create pressure in the trunk, in essence a box within a box where the bass is moving around in there until it comes out into the cabin. It seems obvious the bass is shooting out the subs, but because of the pressure in the trunk it is more the pressure you hear not the sound directly from the sub. So most of the time you can forget "aiming the sub at me", what you are doing is changing how the bass moves around and maximizing how and where it comes out to the place you hear it. Every car reflects/directs the bass differently.


What he said 

I've faced pretty much all my subs toward the trunk, with the box right behind the rear seat. I did not have good luck putting the box in the extreme rear corner in my car...but you might. Give it a shot


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Sometimes I think you get a horn effect off the rear panel if the box is to the rear, in my experience the type/shape box affects that more and often it does not work for me either. In my current car I tried at least half a dozen different boxes some dual some single, some square some angled. One box a dual 12 that the front was angled more, it definitely worked best at the rear facing the rear...while the other boxes didn't. I can only guess why probably the shape of the car or something. I usually move it around and listen for more bass, then pick better spots and drive a day in each spot with the same music to keep narrowing it down. If you look at horn design, horn type sub boxes and horn loading, it makes more sense what is happening. Of course a trunk makes a poor horn but it will give you an idea of how/why sub sound can be directed...if you care it is easiest to trial and error the best placement for your box and car combo if you have no good way other than your ears....because in the end its the ears that count anyway.


----------

